# Recipes from the other forum



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, can you bring over the recipes from the old forum? Can we have a link to them? How long are you going to leave the old one up and running, so we could copy them? There was some awesome fish pictures on the old one that should be salvaged.


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Seegul51 (10/3/2007)*Chris, can you bring over the recipes from the old forum? Can we have a link to them? How long are you going to leave the old one up and running, so we could copy them? There was some awesome fish pictures on the old one that should be salvaged.


Here's your link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/forum-view.asp?fid=14 yumm


----------

